# A question about butterworms...



## CT1974 (Mar 29, 2007)

I hope someone can help please! 

I bought some butterworms before Christmas, which my leos all loved! I had a few left over, and they pupated. This surprised me, as I'd read that all butterworms were irradiated before shipping from Chile, and this meant they were unable to pupate..........anyway, I kept them just to see what would happen, and this morning, came down to find a couple of moths!

Is this meant to happen and is it now possible that I can breed from these?? I know that they feed on the leaves of the Tebo (sp?) tree (of which I don't have!!), so what's the best thing to do re: feeding etc?

Any help much appreciated! Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## butterworms (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi,

The irradiation stops them reproducing.

They are supposed to not pupate, however, depending on the conditions they are kept in, and the size they grow to, they can pupate.

The problem is, their only food plant is the tebo tree...which exists only in chile, which is why they cannot be bred outside of their country.

By all means, let us know if they do....you may have a customer


----------



## Misswhippy (Jan 15, 2009)

I'll keep an eye on mine now lol

I thought they weren't meant to pupate either! Let us know if you can find something to feed them (it may just be possible)

Got any pics?


----------



## CT1974 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi there,

Thanks for the replies - will take some piccies over the weekend and put them up.

I've put some bran in with the moths, and a little piece of vegetable for moisture, because, like you say, I don't have a Tebo tree, so I doubt they will eat it. They seem to have latched themselves quite firmly back onto their old pupa shells now - not sure if they're eating them or not?

I have three other pupas too, but no moths have emerged just yet - but will keep people posted if they're interested!

:2thumb:


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

wow... is it possible to find someone who's really up on plants - quickly?

a lot of caterpillars/moths will take more than one food plant - someone who knows a lot about plants may be able to find a substitute similar in nutritional content.

do the moths actually eat the tebo tree? if not it'd only be the new caterpillars it'd affect.

Is it actually illegal to grow a tebo tree outside of chile?
Or is it just not possible to get one.... can't someone post seeds over? :lol2: or hide them in your bra on the airoplane?

i was seriously wondering about this, as i'd heard a few people say they'd pupated, and also read the irradiation was meant to stop pupation, which was obviously untrue.

If thousands of these are coming out of chile, there's a good chance a few have been missed....


----------

